# Minotaur use is torture!



## SolaScriptura (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok, I realize they intended this to be political satire, but I just find it funny.

[video=youtube;NOHjMwPTCXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOHjMwPTCXQ&feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 29, 2009)

I just _knew_ it would be The Onion. That's hilarious.


----------



## historyb (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 29, 2009)

The Minotaur is only 11 feet tall...


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 29, 2009)

"We _could_ use Griffins, but that is what separates us from the terrorists"


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 29, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> "We _could_ use Griffins, but that is what separates us from the terrorists"



That one got me too.

I'm still laughing.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 29, 2009)

That is just too funny!


----------



## turmeric (Aug 29, 2009)

Some Youtube videos could be construed as torture by the overscrupulous, but sometimes the end justifies the means, I suppose...


----------

